

Why Google Built Incognito Mode - baha_man
http://runofnetwork.adzerk.com/general/why-google-built-incognito-mode/

======
arkitaip
This article doesn't make sense at all. Cookies aren't even saved when you're
in in cognito mode.

~~~
baha_man
That's the entire point. If incognito mode didn't exist, the user would clear
their history and cookies instead, probably deleting cookies for 'clean' as
well as 'dirty' sites.

